# dried blood in ears



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

My baby was groomed earlier for the first time. I picked the puppy plan from petsmart, which included brushing her teeth, nails clipped, and hair in ears removed.

i watched the groomer do this thing, and i noticed my puppy being real good throughout everything except when the groomer was tweezing the hair out of her ears, i heard her yelping.. and checked her ears when i got her back that she had some dried blood in there.

I was wondering if this is normal or not? 

The groomer also told me i need to get my baby shaved, because she has some matts in her fur, and its bad for her skin. She has matts in the fur because she has a tendency to lick herself a lot right after her baths. =(
i really don't want to shave her so i want your opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't think it's normal for their ears to bleed when they get hair removed. Josie's never have. 

Also, you do need to take care of the mats as soon as possible. You either need to comb them out, or clip them out. The groomer is correct that it's bad for her skin to have mats and they can be very painful if not taken care of. I recommend a metal comb to comb out mats. 

Plus if she's licking excessively after baths, she may be allergic to her shampoo, or you're not getting it all rinsed out. Make sure the shampoo is getting completely rinsed out and if it continues, switch to something hypoallergenic.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I have found with Gigi that if I pull her ear hairs every day or two they never build up. I just use my fingers. It is completely painless. I agree with the groomer about the mats. They need to come out. Shaving is usually the best way if they are real bad. It sounds like the groomer tweased her ears instead of the hair. Thats why i like using my fingers.
Good Luck


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How horrible! No wonder your baby was crying! Pulling ear hair shouldn't bleed!

If you put a little ear powder in her ear and use your fingers, the hair inside the ear will come out easily. If the groomer drew blood, she was probably pulling it out of her ear flap which is very painful. I would not take her back to that groomer!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> How horrible! No wonder your baby was crying! Pulling ear hair shouldn't bleed!
> 
> If you put a little ear powder in her ear and use your fingers, the hair inside the ear will come out easily. If the groomer drew blood, she was probably pulling it out of her ear flap which is very painful. I would not take her back to that groomer![/B]


I agree! I would also call the manager or store director or both and file a compliant.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Was it dried blood or does she have an ear infection? Does it smell at all? Since you've cleaned it out is there more? 

If that mats are not bad, they can be removed. Spray well with detangler and work them out with the last tooth on a metal comb. If they're bad, it may be easier on her to have them shaved. 

If you can learn to brush her thoroughly and prevent matting, you certainly can keep her in long coat. 

Either way the groomer doesn't sound that great. I'd look for another one.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

> Was it dried blood or does she have an ear infection? Does it smell at all? Since you've cleaned it out is there more?
> 
> If that mats are not bad, they can be removed. Spray well with detangler and work them out with the last tooth on a metal comb. If they're bad, it may be easier on her to have them shaved.
> 
> ...





i saw a spec of dried blood after she was groomed. she never had an ear infection before, nor did it smell. She was groomed yesterday but was not bathed so i decided to bathe her today, and used conditioner to try and detangle her mats with the metal combs i bought at petco, but it's not helping so much, she's really sensitive when i take the comb out and i make sure i'm really gentle. In any case, she has not been herself since last night ( after she was groomed.) And doesn't really let us near her head/ ears. So i'm getting really worried. 
I did see some yellow gunk when i try to get the water out of her ears, after she was bathed today, but it can be whatever the groomer put in her ears after the hair was removed. I am def not going to take her back to be groomed by petsmart. I feel so bad for my baby to have to go through that. Can anyone recommend me a GOOD groomer in the los angeles area?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she continues to be sensitive about her ears, I'd have the vet take a peak and be sure there's no infection. 

The mats need to be taken care of. If you cannot remove them, then you need to have a groomer do so (if they can be dematted, great, if not, then cut out). 

What I do is spray the mat with conditioner spray OR put conditioner straight on it. Then I take the last tooth on a metal comb and start pulling it apart tiny piece by tiny piece. Literally almost strand by strand. Then I bath the dog out and blow dry.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

advice taken. thank you =)


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

also, make sure you are very careful not to get water in her ears when you give her a bath. One drop of water in their ears can lead to infection. If her matts aren't all over, and it's in certain spots, I would try to work it out with a detangling spray (petco products don't work, get John Paul Pet's Instant Detangling spray, petco just doens't carry that spray for some reason.. it will help a lot!) and try to detangle it strand by strand, if it's very clumped together, use scissors to snip some parts that are very very matted (but only snip vertically, parallel to the hair, not perpendicular) and just make sure you brush her everyday. If the matts are really bad though, you should just shave her and start over, it'd be easier on her and on you! good luck!


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

update :::

we got a lot of the matts out, after using conditioner, her fur was super silky and smooth. We're working slowly, everyday, she only has a few matts here and there now. She's ok with letting us touch her ears a little more as well. We've been babying her the past few days, giving her the princess treatment. she seems to be a living up to it. : ) 

thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have have had 4 maltese. My first one was a real learning project for me. I did learn to pluck that hair out tho...never bled one time. Now she did on occasion get an ear infection as she got older, but no bleeding. Usually was a yeast infection, but rare.

Have you asked your vets office about a reputable groomer?


----------

